# pkg_add -r libreoffice fails on 8.3



## edwinoakes (Feb 23, 2013)

*FreeBSD 8.3, gnome2 *

I did an install of FreeBSD from the DVD in December.

I did a [CMD="=#"]portsnap fetch update[/CMD] and the a `# portupgrade -aPR` a few days ago.

I just tried a pkg_add -r libreoffice and got this large list of broken dependencies:
	
	



```
cedric2_C# [CMD="#"]pkg_add -r libreoffice[/CMD]
Fetching ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-8.3-release/Latest/libreoffice.tbz... Done.
Warning in file "/usr/local/share/applications/nautilus-folder-handler.desktop": usage of MIME type "x-directory/gnome-default-handler" is discouraged ("x-directory" is an old media type that should be replaced with a modern equivalent)
Warning in file "/usr/local/share/applications/nautilus-folder-handler.desktop": usage of MIME type "x-directory/normal" is discouraged ("x-directory" is an old media type that should be replaced with a modern equivalent)
pkg_add: warning: package 'libreoffice-3.4.5' requires 'dri2proto-2.3', but 'dri2proto-2.6' is installed
pkg_add: warning: package 'libreoffice-3.4.5' requires 'ca_root_nss-3.13.3', but 'ca_root_nss-3.14.1' is installed
pkg_add: warning: package 'libreoffice-3.4.5' requires 'python27-2.7.2_4', but 'python27-2.7.3_6' is installed
pkg_add: warning: package 'libreoffice-3.4.5' requires 'png-1.4.8_1', but 'png-1.5.14' is installed
pkg_add: warning: package 'libreoffice-3.4.5' requires 'jpeg-8_3', but 'jpeg-8_4' is installed
pkg_add: warning: package 'libreoffice-3.4.5' requires 'tiff-4.0.0_3', but 'tiff-4.0.3' is installed
pkg_add: warning: package 'libreoffice-3.4.5' requires 'openjpeg-1.3_2', but 'openjpeg-1.5.0_2' is installed
pkg_add: warning: package 'libreoffice-3.4.5' requires 'curl-7.24.0', but 'curl-7.24.0_2' is installed
pkg_add: warning: package 'libreoffice-3.4.5' requires 'yajl-2.0.1', but 'yajl-2.0.4_1' is installed
pkg_add: warning: package 'libreoffice-3.4.5' requires 'freetype2-2.4.7', but 'freetype2-2.4.11' is installed
pkg_add: warning: package 'libreoffice-3.4.5' requires 'fontconfig-2.8.0_1,1', but 'fontconfig-2.9.0,1' is installed
pkg_add: warning: package 'libreoffice-3.4.5' requires 'pcre-8.30_1', but 'pcre-8.32' is installed
pkg_add: warning: package 'libreoffice-3.4.5' requires 'libdrm-2.4.12_1', but 'libdrm-2.4.17_1' is installed
pkg_add: warning: package 'libreoffice-3.4.5' requires 'libXt-1.0.9,1', but 'libXt-1.1.1,1' is installed
pkg_add: warning: package 'libreoffice-3.4.5' requires 'libXaw-1.0.8,2', but 'libXaw-1.0.9,2' is installed
pkg_add: warning: package 'libreoffice-3.4.5' requires 'libXi-1.4.3,1', but 'libXi-1.4.5,1' is installed
pkg_add: warning: package 'libreoffice-3.4.5' requires 'libGL-7.4.4', but 'libGL-7.6.1_2' is installed
pkg_add: warning: package 'libreoffice-3.4.5' requires 'libGLU-7.4.4', but 'libGLU-7.6.1_1' is installed
pkg_add: warning: package 'libreoffice-3.4.5' requires 'xcb-util-0.3.8,1', but 'xcb-util-0.3.9_1,1' is installed
pkg_add: warning: package 'libreoffice-3.4.5' requires 'libffi-3.0.9', but 'libffi-3.0.11' is installed
pkg_add: warning: package 'libreoffice-3.4.5' requires 'icu-4.8.1.1_1', but 'icu-50.1.2' is installed
pkg_add: warning: package 'libreoffice-3.4.5' requires 'libiconv-1.13.1_2', but 'libiconv-1.14' is installed
pkg_add: warning: package 'libreoffice-3.4.5' requires 'libxml2-2.7.8_2', but 'libxml2-2.7.8_5' is installed
pkg_add: warning: package 'libreoffice-3.4.5' requires 'raptor2-2.0.7', but 'raptor2-2.0.8_2' is installed
pkg_add: warning: package 'libreoffice-3.4.5' requires 'dbus-1.4.14_2', but 'dbus-1.4.14_4' is installed
pkg_add: warning: package 'libreoffice-3.4.5' requires 'cups-client-1.5.2_1', but 'cups-client-1.5.4_1' is installed
pkg_add: warning: package 'libreoffice-3.4.5' requires 'libgcrypt-1.5.0', but 'libgcrypt-1.5.0_1' is installed
pkg_add: warning: package 'libreoffice-3.4.5' requires 'libxslt-1.1.26_3', but 'libxslt-1.1.28' is installed
pkg_add: warning: package 'libreoffice-3.4.5' requires 'glib-2.28.8_4', but 'glib-2.28.8_5' is installed
pkg_add: warning: package 'libreoffice-3.4.5' requires 'gdk-pixbuf-2.23.5_1', but 'gdk-pixbuf-2.23.5_3' is installed
pkg_add: warning: package 'libreoffice-3.4.5' requires 'gobject-introspection-0.10.8_2', but 'gobject-introspection-0.10.8_3' is installed
pkg_add: warning: package 'libreoffice-3.4.5' requires 'shared-mime-info-0.90', but 'shared-mime-info-1.0_2' is installed
pkg_add: warning: package 'libreoffice-3.4.5' requires 'cairo-1.10.2_3,1', but 'cairo-1.10.2_5,2' is installed
pkg_add: warning: package 'libreoffice-3.4.5' requires 'poppler-0.18.4', but 'poppler-0.18.4_2' is installed
pkg_add: warning: package 'libreoffice-3.4.5' requires 'poppler-glib-0.18.4_1', but 'poppler-glib-0.18.4_2' is installed
pkg_add: warning: package 'libreoffice-3.4.5' requires 'pango-1.28.4', but 'pango-1.28.4_1' is installed
pkg_add: warning: package 'libreoffice-3.4.5' requires 'gtk-update-icon-cache-2.24.6', but 'gtk-update-icon-cache-2.24.6_1' is installed
pkg_add: warning: package 'libreoffice-3.4.5' requires 'gtk-2.24.6', but 'gtk-2.24.6_2' is installed
pkg_add: warning: package 'libreoffice-3.4.5' requires 'dconf-0.5.1_3', but 'dconf-0.5.1_4' is installed
pkg_add: warning: package 'libreoffice-3.4.5' requires 'gconf2-2.32.0_2', but 'gconf2-2.32.0_3' is installed
pkg_add: warning: package 'libreoffice-3.4.5' requires 'libgsf-1.14.21', but 'libgsf-1.14.21_1' is installed
cedric2_C#
```

I tried `# pkg_add -r openoffice-3` and got

```
Error: Unable to get ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-8.3-release/Latest/openoffice-3.tbz: File unavailable (e.g., file not found, no access)
pkg_add: unable to fetch 'ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-8.3-release/Latest/openoffice-3.tbz' by URL
cedric2_C#
```

I will now do another `# portsnap fetch upgrade`, and the try to install libreoffice from ports tomorrow. I will see how that goes, but there are reported problems with that port.


----------



## edwinoakes (Feb 24, 2013)

`# pkg_delete liberoffice-3.4.XXX`(I do not remember the full version number)
`# portsnap fetch update`
`# cd /usr/ports/editors/libreoffice`
`# make`
`# make install`

As per the on screen instructions, about a previously installed version, which must not have been completely removed by the pkg_delete.

`# make deinstall`
`# make reinstall`

Clicking the LibreOffice link in applications/office I get a flash of a libreoffice dialog

`$ /usr/local/bin/libreoffice`
or 
`$ /usr/local/lib/libreoffice/program/soffice`

Results in the flash of the dialog and an error message

```
javaPathHelper: not found
```

The last lines of the install terminal message:

```
***********************************************************
Successful packaging process!
***********************************************************
... creating log file log_OOO360_en-US.log 
... creating "follow me" info file follow_me_OOO360_en-US.log.
Sat Feb 23 19:25:47 2013 (00:38 min.)
Installer finished
Installation finished, you can now execute:
/usr/local/lib/libreoffice/program/soffice
/usr/ports/editors/libreoffice/work/libreoffice-core-3.6.5.2/bin/distro-install-clean-up
Cleaning up ...
Removing duplicated English help...
Removing poor help localizations...
Fixing permissions...
Checking for DESTDIR inside installed files...
/usr/ports/editors/libreoffice/work/libreoffice-core-3.6.5.2/bin/distro-install-desktop-integration
Copying icons...
Copying GNOME icons...
Install /usr/local/bin/lobase
Install /usr/local/man/man1/lobase.1.gz
Install /usr/local/bin/localc
Install /usr/local/man/man1/localc.1.gz
Install /usr/local/bin/lodraw
Install /usr/local/man/man1/lodraw.1.gz
Install /usr/local/bin/lomath
Install /usr/local/man/man1/lomath.1.gz
Install /usr/local/bin/loimpress
Install /usr/local/man/man1/loimpress.1.gz
Install /usr/local/bin/loweb
Install /usr/local/man/man1/loweb.1.gz
Install /usr/local/bin/lowriter
Install /usr/local/man/man1/lowriter.1.gz
Install /usr/local/bin/lofromtemplate
Install /usr/local/man/man1/lofromtemplate.1.gz
Install /usr/local/bin/libreoffice
     skip already existing symlink /usr/local/bin/libreoffice
Install /usr/local/man/man1/libreoffice.1.gz
Install /usr/local/bin/loffice
Install /usr/local/man/man1/loffice.1.gz
Install /usr/local/bin/unopkg
Install /usr/local/man/man1/unopkg.1.gz
Install /basis/program/java-set-classpath
/usr/ports/editors/libreoffice/work/libreoffice-core-3.6.5.2/bin/distro-install-sdk
/usr/ports/editors/libreoffice/work/libreoffice-core-3.6.5.2/bin/distro-install-file-lists
Generating package file lists for FreeBSD ports 3.6.5_2...
sed: mono_list.txt: No such file or directory
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/editors/libreoffice/work/libreoffice-core-3.6.5.2'
# It seems that the empty directories are necessary for libreoffice keep them for now
===>   Registering installation for libreoffice-3.6.5_2
cedric2_C#
```

`# /usr/libexec/locatedb`
`$ locate log_OOO360_` returned nothing.

Does anyone have an idea of  what needs to be installed or updated to get 
	
	



```
javaPathHelper
```


----------

